# My custom Spaceliner



## Otcgirl74 (Sep 15, 2020)

Still have some work to do on the lights but it’s coming along!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 15, 2020)

...................... I have a NOS or Repop reflector like that. I should dig it out if I can find it and then sell it. It didn't look right on a Schwinn. lol


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 16, 2020)

Pretty in pink , i like the bike nice work !!!!!!!


----------



## Otcgirl74 (Sep 16, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> ...................... I have a NOS or Repop reflector like that. I should dig it out if I can find it and then sell it. It didn't look right on a Schwinn. lol



If you find it, let me know. I have a fleet of Spaceliners and just may need it!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 16, 2020)

Otcgirl74 said:


> Still have some work to do on the lights but it’s coming along!





            If your confused on the wiring for the Spaceliner - - - - -Shawnatvintagespokes - - - -(here on the Cabe) , Her Husband " Earl " Knows the wiring well . I don't think it's normal wiring according to what I've heard. It gets worse if there's a Horn involved . Anyhoo.............IF you can't get 'em going Shawn or Earl Can help you there .


----------



## Otcgirl74 (Sep 16, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> If your confused on the wiring for the Spaceliner - - - - -Shawnatvintagespokes - - - -(here on the Cabe) , Her Husband " Earl " Knows the wiring well . I don't think it's normal wiring according to what I've heard. It gets worse if there's a Horn involved . Anyhoo.............IF you can't get 'em going Shawn or Earl Can help you there .



My lights are being made modern. Got the tail lights mocked up. Gotta find a headlight that I like. This tank was busted on the front and has been cut back and sanded so only choice is to find something new to put in place.


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 16, 2020)

@Otcgirl74 anymore pics of the bare metal ruff basman bike & info on the build of it?


----------



## Otcgirl74 (Sep 17, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> @Otcgirl74 anymore pics of the bare metal ruff basman bike & info on the build of it?





Superman1984 said:


> @Otcgirl74 anymore pics of the bare metal ruff basman bike & info on the build of it?



It’s my boyfriend’s bike. It’s a work in progress and his dream bike. You can follow our shop called Off The Chain on Facebook or friend him, Mark Ailey. It’s the bassman frame as you know, 144 spoke rims by Sutter (also on Facebook) I’ll get some pics together and post about it soon.

Just posted!


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 17, 2020)

Otcgirl74 said:


> It’s my boyfriend’s bike. It’s a work in progress and his dream bike. You can follow our shop called Off The Chain on Facebook or friend him, Mark Ailey. It’s the bassman frame as you know, 144 spoke rims by Sutter (also on Facebook) I’ll get some pics together and post about it soon.
> 
> Just posted!



I knew it because it's 1 of my dream frames of theirs to do some builds off. I bought a 2004 Nirve Switchblade  for now to kinda get a clone feel of the Basman. Thanks for the info & I'll check it out


----------



## Otcgirl74 (Sep 17, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> I knew it because it's 1 of my dream frames of theirs to do some builds off. I bought a 2004 Nirve Switchblade  for now to kinda get a clone feel of the Basman. Thanks for the info & I'll check it out



He started with the Micargi Royal for the same reason


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 17, 2020)

Otcgirl74 said:


> He started with the Micargi Royal for the same reason



That's funny I bought a cheap used Micargi Rover GT & that's what made me wanna build customs


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 17, 2020)

My Micargi       144 spokes as well.


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 17, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> My Micargi       144 spokes as well.
> 
> View attachment 1268907



Freakin' Love It! I still want something stretched out like this & running a moped 2 smoke or a pit bike engine.  I don't know how anybody who loves bikes couldn't love those swept curves


----------



## Otcgirl74 (Sep 17, 2020)

I’m old fashioned. I think bikes should pedal not run on a motor. We are in a big greenway town and motorized bikes aren’t allowed.


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 17, 2020)

Otcgirl74 said:


> I’m old fashioned. I think bikes should pedal not run on a motor. We are in a big greenway town and motorized bikes aren’t allowed.



You say that until you check out a legit motorized bike somewhere you can ride it. Even an electric "green" bike is fun. Just because it has either doesn't mean it can't be pedaled


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm a Spaceliner Fan Myself.  This was the bike that got me into Round TWO of collecting / Working on older Bikes.  It wasn't this nice when I got it


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 17, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I'm a Spaceliner Fan Myself.  This was the bike that got me into Round TWO of collecting / Working on older Bikes.  It wasn't this nice when I got it
> 
> View attachment 1269047
> 
> ...



Prime Example of a Spaceliner. The girl's I have (a '63 I think) was poorly painted & under it was riddled with rust but I am stripping it down, cleaning & satin clear coating it as a rideable survivor for someone else or a parts donor. It rode good in this shape


----------



## Otcgirl74 (Sep 17, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I'm a Spaceliner Fan Myself.  This was the bike that got me into Round TWO of collecting / Working on older Bikes.  It wasn't this nice when I got it
> 
> View attachment 1269047
> 
> ...



Love this bike!!


----------



## Otcgirl74 (Sep 17, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Prime Example of a Spaceliner. The girl's I have (a '63 I think) was poorly painted & under it was riddled with rust but I am stripping it down, cleaning & satin clear coating it as a rideable survivor for someone else or a parts donor. It rode good in this shapeView attachment 1269080
> 
> View attachment 1269081



I’ve painted a tank like that before to look like a fish for a custom trike we built for a friends beach house. Love these old bikes.


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 17, 2020)

Otcgirl74 said:


> I’ve painted a tank like that before to look like a fish for a custom trike we built for a friends beach house. Love these old bikes.



I still have the tank & lens. Never tested it but everything looked Ok EXCEPT the batteries which looked like some from the era of these bikes. IF someone needs any of these parts -#15 Stimsonite reflector I am willing to part ways. I only say that incase you need or want anything.


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 18, 2020)

@Otcgirl74 wish my frame was as nice as yours. May determine whether I keep it, sell it or part/custom build something


----------



## Otcgirl74 (Sep 18, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> @Otcgirl74 wish my frame was as nice as yours. May determine whether I keep it, sell it or part/custom build somethingView attachment 1269327



It took a lot of elbow grease to get mine half way decent. Not happy with the rat trap but you can only do so much. I had a beautiful one that was my rider but sold it after some pressuring but a guy who buys all the bikes we build or restore


----------



## schwinnman67 (Sep 19, 2020)

Otcgirl74 said:


> My lights are being made modern. Got the tail lights mocked up. Gotta find a headlight that I like. This tank was busted on the front and has been cut back and sanded so only choice is to find something new to put in place.





Shawn does reproductions of the Spaceliner tank ends and dashboards. I also got a complete men's Spaceliner light/dash setup that was made with led lights from her. 
I recently sent the light setup for my Goodrich Challenger to her and it's back and works great.


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 19, 2020)

schwinnman67 said:


> Shawn does reproductions of the Spaceliner tank ends and dashboards. I also got a complete men's Spaceliner light/dash setup that was made with led lights from her.
> I recently sent the light setup for my Goodrich Challenger to her and it's back and works great.



Would you mind sharing her info or at least her screen name? I ask because it helps later on down the road for me & others


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 19, 2020)

@shawnatvintagespokes        She also sells on Ebay  ,  Here's one of Her listings ;  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=223700647327


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 19, 2020)

Shawn and Earl have a Website Devoted to Old Bikes  :  vintagespokes.weebly.com


----------



## schwinnman67 (Sep 19, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Would you mind sharing her info or at least her screen name? I ask because it helps later on down the road for me & others









shawnatvintagespokes    here on the Cabe


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 19, 2020)

Here's their ITEMS page on eBay.  https://www.ebay.com/sch/shawnmathiesen/m.html?item=223700647327&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 19, 2020)

Thanks so much guys I realized I already have them saved as a ebay seller. I book marked their website as well. Rather buy from bike people vs someone who knows nothing about what they are selling & what it's for etc.


----------



## guzziworksman (Sep 20, 2020)

Not to hijack this thread, but...looks like a group of Spaceliner fans here. Anyone have a tank for a '65 Boy's Model? No need to be a perfect one. Thanks.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Oct 22, 2020)

That's one clean and classy Spaceliner! Very nicely done! Makes me think of a Cadillac with the pink/chrome combo!


----------

